# CGM review



## heasandford (Nov 1, 2012)

new CGM reported on by Diatribe - maybe it'll come here and I'll get one!!

http://diatribe.us/issues/48/test-drive


----------



## AlisonF (Nov 1, 2012)

I have good news - it is already here (assuming here is the UK!). http://www.dexcom.com/en-gb/Dexcom-g4


----------



## heasandford (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks - shows how much notice I'm taking! No chance of getting one unless I fund it myself is the real issue - hoping for a pump first!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck getting pump first.  I have tried the cgm for a week & is good but not perfect yet.  Would not give pump back !


----------

